# Painting of tools



## photoatdv (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm currently painting some of my tools in neon colors of nail polish. I have a few things screw drivers, c-wrench, ect that I seem to be replacing pretty much monthly because they always seem to disappear. I've found in the past that nail polish is great for permanent labeling/marking. And, no, there is nothing wrong with a guy using nail polish for this purpose.

By the way... the cheapo brand nail polish that you or your wife (depending on your gender) would never wear, comes in many different colors, is cheap, and seems to stay on better.

Anyone else do this?


----------



## Theresa (Feb 28, 2010)

I find painting my tools pink keeps the guys from borrowing them.


----------



## ajb (Feb 28, 2010)

Theresa said:


> I find painting my tools pink keeps the guys from borrowing them.



I suppose that depends on the guys you work with. I actually own a neon pink screwdriver (it was part of a set of four, all different neon colors, I swear! And I didn't pick it out, it was a gift!) and use a pink toothbrush (only out of necessity, I lost mine on vacation and it was the only spare we had in the house when we got back, honest!), so I have no problem with borrowing a pink tool. That said, I'll ask permission and promptly return it, just like any other color tool. 

For my part, I prefer to engrave expensive tools for theft deterrence in addition to colored tape or paint. Engraving tools aren't expensive, or you can use a dremel in a pinch.


----------



## MrsFooter (Mar 1, 2010)

I used to paint my c-wrench with nail polish for easy identification. The only problem with that plan is that after a couple of months of use, the nail polish tends to chip surprisingly quick. After a couple of re-paints, I finally just gave up.

Maybe I just need some kind of sealant, or clear coat?


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 1, 2010)

Spray paint is less expensive, faster, and when combined with masking tape, can produce patterns.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 1, 2010)

I took up the habit from my grandpa of dipping the handles of my wrenches in rubber. I use blue as he did... Not many people do it, so it is easily recognizable. It lasts a long time... and if you really want you can take it off (takes a bit of work with a good knife). gives a good grip too...

The only problem is, if someone REALLY WANTS they can take it off.

My TD from college painted all the tools for the rigging/lighting crews with PINK spray paint... Stays on real good, and like said before, not many guys will steal a pink tool.


----------



## Kelite (Mar 1, 2010)

Dionysus said:


> I took up the habit from my grandpa of dipping the handles of my wrenches in rubber. I use blue as he did... Not many people do it, so it is easily recognizable. It lasts a long time... and if you really want you can take it off (takes a bit of work with a good knife). gives a good grip too...





This stuff?


Create Your Color Kit | Plasti Dip Protective Rubber Dip Coating


----------



## Footer (Mar 1, 2010)

Dionysus said:


> My TD from college painted all the tools for the rigging/lighting crews with PINK spray paint... Stays on real good, and like said before, not many guys will steal a pink tool.



At my summer home we have one guy who had that philosophy and we hired on someone new who also had that philosophy.... that was an awkward day. 

Strange colors and masking tape designs are the way to go.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 1, 2010)

Footer said:


> At my summer home we have one guy who had that philosophy and we hired on someone new who also had that philosophy.... that was an awkward day.
> 
> Strange colors and masking tape designs are the way to go.



I've also seen pink camo patterns... Green camo... Blue camo... gold...
Lots of cool ideas out there... Just don't use the same thing someone you know or may worth with may have lol... indeed it does make things akward.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Mar 1, 2010)

I use an engraving tool. Takes a lot more than a little lacquer thinner to remove that.


----------



## shiben (Mar 2, 2010)

BrianWolfe said:


> I use an engraving tool. Takes a lot more than a little lacquer thinner to remove that.



Depending on the tool you can have it off with an angle grinder/dremel in a few seconds tho. Also, engraving screwdrivers is a hairy proposition. I have found the best solution is to have my personal tools in one locked box, then the venue tools in another (I have personal storage space where I work). Also, anyone who gets caught using a nice screwdriver gets a nice talking too, then relegated to cleaning off the I-beams in the scene shop ceiling.


----------



## Anvilx (Mar 2, 2010)

In my space I am the only one with a screwdriver, so it's obvious if someone is using one where they got it.

Locking tools up is the way to go, I like having them in a tool box because I can generally tell if everything is there based on the weight.


----------



## mstaylor (Mar 10, 2010)

There is no surefire way to theft proof your tools but if you want to take the time, engrave them, go over it wth soapstone or a lumber crayon, the laquer it.


----------



## bishopthomas (Mar 13, 2010)

I put 1/2" strips of gaff around the handles so that they're easily recognizable. Not necessarily for anti-theft, but so I can be sure to put it back in the proper place at the end of the night. I have tools as the lighting company, the sound company has his tools, and sometimes there's staging and other companies involved. We all kind of work together so if a crew member needs a tool they may take it from me. I don't mind as long as it gets back in the workbox, and that's easy to do when they're clearly marked.


----------

